# i7 8700k mit Noctua NH-D15S gute Wahl?



## mcmarky (15. Dezember 2017)

Hallo!

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem sehr guten Luftkühler für den i7 8700k. Die Anpresskraft soll ja noch im grünen Bereich bei dem Kühler sein. Oder gibt es noch günstigere Alternativen zu diesem Kühler? Mainboard wird wohl das Gigabyte Z370 AG 7.


----------



## Suffi30 (15. Dezember 2017)

Kommt darauf an ob du ihn Köpfen willst. Der noctua ist so ziemlich das beste was du an Luftkühlung bekommen kannst. 
Doch durch das Intel Zahnpasta Feature wirst du nicht viel Unterschied zu etwas günstigeren kennen. 
Würde aber wenn es im Budget ist trotzdem den noctua kaufen. Qualität und auch Support sind das beste das du für Geld bekommst. Und so ein kühler überlebt einige cpu Generationen. 
Und falls es neue lochabstände gibt bekommst du vermutlich ein gratis Kit wie es jetzt bei am4 war.


----------



## mcmarky (15. Dezember 2017)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Also wäre der Kühler schon ganz gut. Köpfen zumindest nicht im ersten Jahr . Ich habe schon das halbe Internet durchstöbert, aber einen Test mit Referenzlüftern findet man halt nur äußerst selten und dann fehlen wieder richtige Vergleichskühler.

Hihihi sehe ich gerade erst, was sollst du auch als Österreicher anderes schreiben .


----------



## Cuzzle187 (19. Dezember 2017)

Den Noctua NH-D15S, wenn das Budget da ist, kann man uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Wie oben schon gesagt einer der besten / der beste Luft-Kühler.

Der Scythe Mugen Rev. B ist auch sehr gut und kostet die Hälfte.


----------



## CSOger (19. Dezember 2017)

Der beste Luftkühler meiner Meinung nach.

Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Kuhler


----------



## mcmarky (19. Dezember 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten, den Genesis sowie den neuen Mugen fand ich auch interessant. Habe mich aber letztlich doch für den D15S entschieden, da ich mit dem U12S schon sehr zufrieden bin. Und nach 4 Jahren habe ich endlich genug gespart habt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Dezember 2017)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Also wäre der Kühler schon ganz gut. Köpfen zumindest nicht im ersten Jahr . Ich habe schon das halbe Internet durchstöbert, aber einen Test mit Referenzlüftern findet man halt nur äußerst selten und dann fehlen wieder richtige Vergleichskühler.
> 
> Hihihi sehe ich gerade erst, was sollst du auch als Österreicher anderes schreiben .



Nicht im Internet gucken, sondern in der PCGH 05/2016 
Aber wenn du andere (Referenz-)Lüfter einsetzen, also vermutlich zwei montieren möchtest, kannst du dich einfach auf NH-D15-Tests (ohne S) beziehen. Die Leistung der Kühlkörper ist quasi identisch, nur bekommt man beim S einen Lüfter weniger und dafür ein asymmetrisches Design.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Dezember 2017)

Warum die nicht mal als alternative die Kühler mit schwarzen Lüftern verbauen verstehe ich nicht.Muss man natürlich wieder extra kaufen.NF-A15 HS-PWM chromax.black.swap
Liegt ja bestimmt nicht an der Farbe das die so gut sind


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe den drauf und im normalen Betrieb "silent" laufen, was vollkommen ausreicht.
Nicht zu höhren und unter 65°C

Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mcmarky (22. Dezember 2017)

Der NH-U14S würde mir auch reichen, aber der ist 165mm hoch und der NH-D15S nur 160mm. In das Jonsbo W2 passt eben nur ein Kühler mit einer Höhe von maximal 163mm und das auch nur sehr knapp.  Werde demnächst mal berichten...


----------



## bastian123f (22. Dezember 2017)

Der Noctua ist sehr gut. Damit kannst du auch ein wenig Übertakten.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (22. Dezember 2017)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Der Noctua ist sehr gut. Damit kannst du auch ein wenig Übertakten.



Ein wenig?  Ich komm bei meinem 3930k auf 4,5 GHZ mit 1,4 Volt CPU Vcore und relative aggressiver LLC. Hab den NH-D15. Denke mal geköpft sollte der 8700K aber schon sein, ansonsten reicht die Wärmeübertragung vom die zum Headspreader evtl. nicht aus. Hab dazu aber noch keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte sammeln können.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (26. Dezember 2017)

Alternativ wenn es um Platz geht, könnte es auch ein starker Topflower sein. 
Ich verwende einen Dark Rock Topflower von BeQuiet und die CPU (i8700k) läuft auf 5GHz bei 1,36v - in Spielen maximal 72° im Idle zwischen 38-45°C.
Ist also einen Versuch wert. Zumeist geht er in Spielen auch nicht über 64-65°C, aber es gab auch Ausnahmen..

Letzten Endes ist die CPU geköpft und mit Liquidmetal behandelt, das ist aber ohnehin in Erwägung zu ziehen, wenn man schon Geld für Intel ausgibt.
Nicht dass es sein muss, allerdings ist es den Aufwand wert. Danach braucht man entweder keinen allzuleistungsfähigen Kühler, oder kann dafür dann auch übertakten (mit passendem Kühler).


----------



## mcmarky (27. Dezember 2017)

Habe den D15S jetzt druffgepackt, alles noch Standardsetting. Erreiche beim Zocken und einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 700...800rpm eine max. CPU Core Temp von ca. 65°C.  Bin an sich recht zufrieden erstmal. Man merkt schon den Unterschied zum Haswell, hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mich jetzt über den Noctua NHD15 ohne S informiert.. und einiges gelesen. Ich glaub ich geb meinen Topflower auf bzw zusammen zum Asus 270er 7700k zusammen, und mal sehen, vielleicht entsteht ein 2ter pc. und der 8700k bekommt den Noctua. Wasser will ich nicht im PC aber der Kühler könnte noch bisschen mehr rausholen..


----------



## Andergast (1. Januar 2018)

Ich schwanke momentan auch für zwei Rechner mit 8700k zwischen Mugen 5 PCGH und Noctua NH-D15. Der Mugen sollte deutlich leiser bleiben und hat auch das bessere Design für mich wenn man 5-6cm hohe RAM Riegel hat an die man gut dran kommen will. Ein Grund weshalb ich vom Mugen 3 und Mugen 1 weg will. Der NH-D15 hat da den zweiten Lüfter wieder über den Riegeln und wenn die Hoch sind kann es sein das er nicht mehr in das Dark Base 900 Pro passt. Und mit einem Lüfter dürfte der NH-D15 sich doch eigentlich etwas schwer gegen den Mugen tun was Kühlleistung und Geräuschkulisse angeht oder? Die 8700k wollte ich jetzt nicht köpfen aber ein wenig OC wollte ich daran noch machen wenn ich Zeit habe. Ansonsten geht es mir eher um die Geräuschkulisse.

Muss leider zugeben ich war bis jetzt noch nie ein Fan von Noctua mir waren die Lüfter zu laut und das P/L zu mies um sie in Betracht zu ziehen.
Preislich nehmen sich die beiden Kühler momentan für mich aber nichts daher fällt mir die Wahl eher schwer.


----------



## Highspeed30 (1. Januar 2018)

Ich selber habe den NH-D15 mit zwei lüftern im betrieb gehabt und muss sagen das es sicherlich einer der besten überhaupt zu bekommenden Luftkühler ist die man bekommen kann
Thema lautstärke: da man bei aktuellen boards die Lüfterkurve sehr gut einstellen kann ist er nahezu unhörbar
Ram: im hinteren Bereich ist er störend bei Rams mit Kühler. Entweder lüfter etwas weiter nach oben setzen oder die lüfter nach vorne setzen als saugendes Prinzip.

Verwendet habe ich den Noctua auf einem I7 6700K bei 4,5 GHz mit 1,20 Volt und er ist im Prime 1344 Test trotz leiser lüfterkurve irgendwo bei 63 Grad rausgekommen.
Habe dann vor ca 1 Monat eine Corsair H110I GT eingebaut. Ich wusste das der NH-D15 bessere Werte erziehlt aber mir gefällt die AIO Optisch besser 
die AIO ist definitiv lauter da alleine die Pumpe permanent zu hören ist und die Leistung ist wie beschrieben auch schlechter bei dem gleichen Test komme ich jetzt bei ca 67 Grad raus 
Eingestellt waren beide auf Leiser lüfterkurve die erst bei ca 75 Grad aufdreht und sonst bei ca 700 U/Min laufen.

Der Prozessor ist nicht geköpft da ich in der Silicon lottery wirklich glück mit leistung und Spannung hatte und es nicht nötig war


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. Januar 2018)

Andergast schrieb:


> Ich schwanke momentan auch für zwei Rechner mit 8700k zwischen Mugen 5 PCGH und Noctua NH-D15. Der Mugen sollte deutlich leiser bleiben und hat auch das bessere Design für mich wenn man 5-6cm hohe RAM Riegel hat an die man gut dran kommen will. Ein Grund weshalb ich vom Mugen 3 und Mugen 1 weg will. Der NH-D15 hat da den zweiten Lüfter wieder über den Riegeln und wenn die Hoch sind kann es sein das er nicht mehr in das Dark Base 900 Pro passt. Und mit einem Lüfter dürfte der NH-D15 sich doch eigentlich etwas schwer gegen den Mugen tun was Kühlleistung und Geräuschkulisse angeht oder? Die 8700k wollte ich jetzt nicht köpfen aber ein wenig OC wollte ich daran noch machen wenn ich Zeit habe. Ansonsten geht es mir eher um die Geräuschkulisse.



Nimm den NH-D15*S. *Der hat nur einen Lüfter in der Mitte der beiden Lamellenpakete und kommt somit keinem RAM in den Quere.

Und was die "Lautstärke" angeht ... Leiser kann ich mir kaum vorstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter meines Chassis dürfte um einiges lauter sein. 

CPU i7-5820K@3,6 GHz
Max-Temp: 60-65 °C im Sommer unter Prime95

Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Maximale Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 570 RPM im Sommer bei den oben genannten Temperaturen.  <- Wo soll das Laut sein?


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (1. Januar 2018)

Ist der S zum Standard dann etwas schwachbrüstiger, was die Kühlleistung anbelangt? Ich habe aktuell schon einen ziemlich ordentlichen Topflower (allerdings ist er in der Kühlleistung eher mittelmäßig, von Geräuschkulisse und Verarbeitungsqualität ist er spitze), jetzt möcht ich zu einen der stärksten Luftkühler greifen. Das Ramproblem ist allerdings schon vorhanden. Pull und Push, oder? Ich kann mir aussuchen wie ich die Lüfter drehe bzw verbaue bei der Standard-Variante vom Noctua? Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums Übertakten mit Luft (geköpft ist mein 8700er), Lautstärke ist mir relativ egal.


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2018)

Der S hat genau die gleiche Kühlleistung wie der ohne S nur mit einem Lüfter.
Wenn du wegen dem RAM für zwei Lüfter keinen Platz hast bekommst du mit dem NH-D15s sicherlich einer der stärksten Turmkühler.

Du könntest bei dem normalen NH-D15 den ersteren Lüfter aber auch dahinter montieren.
Je nach Abstand zum Gehäuselüfter bringt das auch noch was.
Oder du kaufst einen 120er Lüfter vor vorne, die Klammern passen da auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (1. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank! Werde so, wie die Abbildung es zeigt wohl zum 2-Lüfter-Kühler greifen und den zweiten Fan dahinterschnallen, sollte sich im Gehäuse noch ausgehen. 

Coole Sache, sprichwörtlich!


----------

